

Why Being a Foodie Isn't Elitist - scotch_drinker
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/why-being-a-foodie-isnt-elitist/2011/04/27/AFeWsnFF_story.html

======
jcampbell1
flagged for not hacker news.

~~~
tzs
Hackers eat. Many hack food, or at least cook. interesting articles relative g
to food ar on topic here.

~~~
jcampbell1
The headline is a response to an ad hominem attack. I haven't read the
article, but I am sure it is closer to politics than "hacking food".

~~~
scotch_drinker
How could you possibly know whether it's related to hacker news or not when
you didn't even read it?

